# 75 gallon low tech setup and info... please



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to TPT!

Personally, I'd recommend increasing your filtration. I do like AquaClear 110s, but with both discus and plants in the tank I think you'll need both increased flow and filtration beyond what just one 110 will give you. At a minimum, I think you'll need to add a few powerheads. Personally, I'd go with 2x 110s, or add a canister filter alongside the 110 (I ran a 110 and an XP2 on my own 90gal, and over time have upgraded now to a Rena XP3 and XP4- and am now finally happy with the amount of flow and filtration).

I think either of those light fixtures would work just fine, however.

A UV sterilizer won't help much with algae other than possible Green Water outbreaks. I personally see UVs as an optional (and pricey) accessory... though with the investment you'll be putting into discus, it may be a more worthwhile investment.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> Welcome to TFH!



Well there is a Freudien Slip.

Welcome to planted tank. (I think Laura was trying to welcome you too).

I second the filtration! More more more. Discus deserve the best and that certainly goes with water quality.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I agree with Laura.. you will need more filtration than the 110. I have a 75gal and I am running 2 rena xp3's with a uv sterilizer inline. Also with the discus you are better safe than sorry. I have had less problems with my fish since installing a uv sterilizer. there are drawbacks to the uv sterilizer too though. you fishes immune system lowers due to the lack of any parasites or diseases. then when there is something introduced to the tank they have a hard time fighting it off.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

gmccreedy said:


> Well there is a Freudien Slip.
> 
> Welcome to planted tank. (I think Laura was trying to welcome you too).


LMAO.. she is a trader isn't she!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Torpedobarb said:


> LMAO.. she is a trader isn't she!


LMAO. Not sure I would go that far. I guess we have to share her. Hard to think that she has 10,000 posts here and still spends her time elsewhere.

He he. Sorry to hijack.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Whoops! :icon_redf It's fixed now.

(I've done it over there, too... so at least I'm "equal opportunity" with my confusion on where I am LOL)


----------



## MrNiceGuy (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks abunch for the advice, I'll get another aquaclear 110, found and aquaclear on ebay for $71.00 with free shipping so im ordering it tonight. And i guess ill just go with the hagen glow 2x54w, from what ive read you dont need alot when it comes to t5 and low tech tanks, heard somthing about 1-1.2 watts of t5 for low tech somewere, so 1.44 wpg of t5 outta be just fine.

On a different note. once i get my new filter, light fixture, and plants all in the tank, and get everything set up, When should i add fish "seeing how they kinda make the whole life cycle work in a planted low tech tank." Should i wait for the plants to fill out a little, or just throw in some cheap fish, like danio's, to build up the biological filter, and help feed the plants. 

Also is 82 degrees to high a temp to start with, should i go a little lower to make the plants happy till they get adjusted? Sorry for all the questions, i just wanna get it right with minimal error. Really trying to research this in depth. And i really want my discus to be happy and have a beautifull enviorment to live in. Once again thankyou for sharing your knowledge with me, we all gotta start somwere.


----------



## MrNiceGuy (Mar 29, 2009)

O and ill be sure to post pictures once i get all my stuff in. plan to start a journal later this month with lots of pics.


----------



## MrNiceGuy (Mar 29, 2009)

Lol. had another question come to mind. would 2 110 aquaclear filters bee too much service agitation, and wasted co2? maybe just keeping the water level high could help this. I would go with the xp2 but i dont have a place to put it on the stand that my tank is on  and on top of all of that, will the biological part of the filters kill off too much of the ammonia and nitrte that the plants use?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If you're not dosing CO2, then there's no reason not to have surface agitation. So the 110s will be just fine. :thumbsup:

Biological filtration converts ammonia and nitrite into nitrate. Plants are able to use nitrate for their nitrogen need just fine- so in my mind there really is no "competition."

Instead of using live fish to cycle the tank, I recommend doing "fishless cycling"- and with a tank this size it's super easy- throw in a cooked cocktail shrimp and let it decompose naturally. Then just monitor your ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels. Once your ammonia and nitrites have spiked and then fallen back to 0ppm (probably take a few weeks), do a large water change, monitor your levels for the next few days, do another large water change, and then slowly start stocking.

I'd start off the tank at 82F- might as well get your plants acclimated to those temps right from the get-go.


----------



## MrNiceGuy (Mar 29, 2009)

KK will do, and thanks again. I hope that 2x54w t5ho isnt too much light for a low tech. I really dont wanna deal with algea blooms? what do you think. is there a better lighting choice?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think it will work. If you end up with algae issues, just add some floaters and more stems.


----------

